# Gen-x-pc



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi all,
Has anybody ever heard of or dealt with this company?
http://www.gen-x-pc.com/index.htm
they seem to have pretty good prices 
Don


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hi Don, don't know and couldn't find anything on them here:

http://www.resellerratings.com/

Are they new?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks buckaroo, I found them in a google search. Don't know how long they have been around. Thanks for the ratings link.
Don


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

You're welcome. That's a really handy site.


----------



## barbiev (Mar 29, 2003)

I just had dealings with this company, and I would warn all to STAY AWAY! I ordered a barebones, and after 10 days of not hearing anything, I contacted them to see when it would come and I was sent a tracking number (my call seemed to prompt the shipping). The computer case was damaged when I opened it, and Gary (obviously the only person at this company..I was never able to reach a live person, and only got his voice mail) insisted it had been damaged in shipment, so I had to wait for the UPS claims process for a replacement. Finally, a month after gen-x-pc charged my card for the product, I received the barebones. There was a document in the package giving detailed steps to take to check the motherboard & cpu out before hooking up the peripherals, and I followed those steps. I installed the graphics card and the memory and turned the computer on....nothing. I changed video card, changed memory, tried another computer on the monitor to make sure it was ok....still nothing....no Power On Self Test. The document gave a number to call (internetishop.com) for support, so I called. They would not help me because their records indicated my computer was purchased by "Gary" and they could only talk to him. So I called Gary at gen-x-pc, and again, got his anwering machine, and left a message. Although I called during business hours, he did not return my call. My frustration of waiting a month for this computer got the best of me, and I started following the troubleshooting suggestions in the accompanying documentation. One tip was to check the cpu to insure proper installation. When I tried to lift the release lever, it was very stuck. It was also plastic, and snapped off in the middle.....not a big deal...but I could not get it up. Not wanting to damage it any further, but not able to get the cpu out, I called and left Gary another message. He called my office and left a message that he would have a technical support person give me a call and gave me a time they would call. He was not specific if he meant my time zone or theirs, so it was a little chaotic, but after a couple of days, I finally called them. The support tech advised that if I could not get the cpu out, and if the monitor was not displaying the POST, then there was a problem and he would call Gary. In the meantime, I left a message for Gary explaining my frustration, and that I wanted a working computer ASAP, or I wanted my money back. He returned that call very quickly, only to talk to me (or should I say yell at me), calling me stupid, saying I obviously didn't know what I was doing, and how dare me expect him to replace something I broke. He said they test them before the leave, and it was fine, so it must have been me. The 10 minute conversation (or should I say barrage of insults and accusations) ended with him telling me he didn't know if he would refund me or not, and he slammed the phone down on my ear. Nice vendor, very professional business man....NOT!

I have never dealt with anyone like this. I have bought many items from the internet, and I have built many computers, so it's not like I don't know what I am doing. My invoice is from GoEmerchant.com dba as gen-x-pc in Louisiana. The computer was actually shipped from internetishop.com in California. I went to all web sites, and it appears that gen-x is a reseller for internetishop.com, through a pyramid process at GeEmerchant.com. I'm not totally clear on that, but what I'm saying is I would stay away from all 3 businesses. Or, to get the product cheaper, and without the third party unprofessional business dealings, go straight to internetishop.com. The same product I ordered from gen-x-pc is there for less money!

I'm not sure how I am going to handle this situation at this point, but I do know that I will be discouraging business for all 3 vendors to any and all I can!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

thanks for the heads up barbiev, I will be sure to avoid them. I have since come across www.newegg.com and they have a really good rating. I have not purchased anything from them yet but plan to in the near future.
I would also like to say welcome to TSG, hope you stay for a while.
Don


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hi barbiev, welcome to TSG!

Thanks for posting your expereince. I've heard nothing but good things about NewEgg too. Also heard good things about these guys:

http://www.abscomputers.com/


----------



## safegezaaa (Jul 31, 1999)

I buy all of my PC stuff from Newegg. I guestimate that over the past 18 months or so, I have dropped $3,000 into their account. Their prices are reasonable and they do have some awesome deals from time to time. I have had reason to return 2 defective items back to them and both cases were handled with speed and good communications.

They get my vote!


----------



## gary697 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Forum,

I am the owner and the person named in the comments made by barbiev (above) about www.GEN-X-PC.com. We are a small company and sometimes we have a few growing pain problems. We have several huge computer network contracts that requires the entire staff to relocate to other states all over the U.S. so sometimes during the year all we have is our answer machines to answer the phones. Yes, we also do business with internetishop. I do remember "barbiev" and her problem with UPS which we remedied right away. However her description of the events are not exactly the truth. I handled her problem personally and diagnosed her computer problem as self-inflicted damage by her own hand. We offered to fix her problem and return the barebone system at no charge to her. She in turn would accept nothing but a new system. I politely responded by providing her with an RMA number and left further action up to her discretion.

Below is a very real comment we just received today (4-29-03).
(We have deleted certain info about this customer)

MessageType: Praise 
Subject: Products 
SubjectOther: 
Username: Bobby B 
UserEmail: _ _ [email protected] 
UserTel: 580-526-_ _ _ _
UserFAX: 
ContactRequested:

Comments:

Hello, I ordered a barebones system from you about two weeks ago and I must say I am HIGHLY impressed with what you sent. It was well put together, made of quality components with names I recognized and allowed me to construct a system I had been practically dreaming about. In the future I will be buying from you again and look forward to it.

Thank you to all took time to read my reply.

Gary P.
GEN-X-PC.com


----------



## gary697 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi again...

Just as a footnote to above post... we provide as much information anyone could possibly want on exactly "How to Build Your Own Computer" here:

http://www.gen-x-pc.com/build_your_own_pc.htm

Step by step, very simple language and with pictures too.

Thank you again,
Gary P.
GEN-X-PC.com


----------



## barbiev (Mar 29, 2003)

Just a reply to Gary at gen-x. 

I agree that he quickly handle my ups problem. And yes, he did personally talk to me about the second problem (eventually), and yes, he did diagnose it as damage done by my own hand, but it was by no means done politely, and his diagnosis was incorrect, as it was not working from the get go, so it could not have been done by my own hand. He did not politely offer an RMA...he emailed and RMA number after very rudely hanging up on me. I did not return the computer, as I did not trust him to send me back a computer or return my funds. Not after they way he had acted. I decided some things are just best swallowed, and buying from a company that I was not familiar with, was my mistake, so I decided to accept an expensive lesson. I'm sure Gary has had some satisfied customers, and for them, I am glad. But that doesn't change the way he treated this customer!

Thanks.


----------



## tucsonmm (Sep 7, 2007)

I really don't need to explain much, as the emails between us when I provided them feedback on their survey say it all. I'll let you make your own decisions.

*SURVEY EMAIL:*

From: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, September 06, 2007 10:32 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Data posted to form 1 of http://www.gen-x-pc.com/survey.htm

Navigation: Little confusing
Prices: Average
Whosaid: 
whosaid: Groucho

text:

The website layout is confusing and it took me a while to get used to it. I'm pretty stubborn and try to figure things out but I'm concerned that you may be losing some customers due to the layout. I would also stress the fact that somebody can just call in and talk to somebody about what they want about what they are looking for.

*Response Email:*

Hi ,

That's a first, most people find the navigation very very easy.

"I would also stress the fact that somebody can just call in and talk to somebody about what they want about what they are looking for."

So you mean it's good than people can call in an order or you think we shouldn't let people call in? Because our customers have always been able to call in an order. Did you not see the "Contact Us" link? Maybe it's just you who has a hard time finding things on any website.

Thank you.

________________
Robin L.
GEN-X-PC.com

*My reply Email:*

Lol...Wow...I've never had quite the "slap in the face" response from any company I've taking the time to give my personal feedback to. I'm more shocked than offended at this point. My favorite phrase of your response was "maybe it's just you who has a hard time finding things on any website". You might as well just called me an idiot and said "Please eF off, I don't want to listen to your feedback".

May you burn in hell Robin--Cheers, Mark

PS. I read it again and Wow, not an once of customer service...just you being defensive. lol...Im sharing this with others cause it makes me laugh.

*Final Email:*

Hi ,

You probably couldn't find your way around a one page website. Your first email makes no sense and the second one has spelling errors. You don't want customer service because you will not be a customer.

Thank you.

________________
Robin L.
GEN-X-PC.com

*Conclusion: *

So there it is. My decisions going forward are simple. I'm not going to deal with gen x pc and their average pricing/retalitory customer service. I'm also going to use spellcheck before I send an email...as accidentally spelling "ounce" with "once" is a grave offense. 

I hope this helps others who were considering dealing with gen x pc. There are plenty of other reputable stores out there with better pricing and, so far with my dealings with them, some real service. Message me if you care to know a few.


----------



## gary697 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi All,

I don't know what exactly happened with this guy and one of my employees but his posting in this forum is a bit silly. He is apparently trying to hurt our employee by bashing the whole company. I was contacted by this guy only after he made this post and several others around the internet. Apparently his course of action, this post and the others posts he made, was made within an hour or so of the incident. His evaluation of our company pricing etc. is not even close to the actual reality considering the fact he has never even been a customer.

You are free to make your own decisions but his vengeful comments are based totally on his hate and apparent attempt to harm one of our employees.

Thank you.
Gary P.
GEN-X-PC
866.966.4369


----------



## tucsonmm (Sep 7, 2007)

gary697 said:


> I don't know what exactly happened with this guy and one of my employees but his posting in this forum is a bit silly. He is apparently trying to hurt our employee by bashing the whole company.


If you don't know, all you have to do is read. I put exactly what transpired. When did truth=bashing? I'm saddened that you see a disastisfied potential customer as "Silly".



gary697 said:


> I was contacted by this guy only after he made this post and several others around the internet. Apparently his course of action, this post and the others posts he made, was made within an hour or so of the incident.


True. All very true. And if I had tried to contact the company to complain what department should I use? Sales? no, it's not a sales problem. Technical support...again, not a problem with that. Customer support? Of course. If you had a clear "click here to complain and talk directly to the company owner" link on your website I definitely would have taken that approach. And who do you think would answer if I had called customer support. Robin, the same person that I was already communicating with via email. The specialist that you trained and chose to represent your Gen-x-pc company. The person that I told that I was going to share my experience with others, but she continued to insult anyways with no apology.



gary697 said:


> His evaluation of our company pricing etc. is not even close to the actual reality considering the fact he has never even been a customer.


Do I need to actually make a purchase to see your prices? no...they are in plain view. 
Am I customer only after I pay for something? Is that when the excellent service starts?



gary697 said:


> You are free to make your own decisions but his vengeful comments are based totally on his hate and apparent attempt to harm one of our employees.


While you may want to think of me as a angry, vengeful person scampering around hurting poor innocent companies, you are way off. This will be the first time out of my hundreds of dealings with online purchases that I felt it necessary to post such a negative but truthful comment. I often give praise and sometimes criticism to companies and products that I deal with or purchase, but none have received it so poorly and continued to show a lack of service. That is why I felt compelled to share with others my one personal experience.

Sure...I guessing some people get great customer service from your company. At the same time I doubt that this person, the person you trained and put as the "Face" of your company didn't choose me as the only single incident on which she would show horrible customer service. This is one experience, that should be available to the public right along side the other positive and negative experiences others have had so that they can get an idea of what to expect.

I understand companies, whether big or small like Gen-x-pc, make mistakes. It's how they respond to those mistakes which shape my perspective.

FYI I have still not received any kind of apology...


----------



## gary697 (Apr 29, 2003)

Sir, please stop slandering our company. I have not spoken to Robin yet as she had already left work on Friday when you started this hate campaign. I have not checked her computer so I have only you to go by and I have no idea who you are or why you are continuing this insane torrent of abuse.

Thank you,
Gary P.
GEN-X-PC
866.966.4369


----------



## tucsonmm (Sep 7, 2007)

gary697 said:


> Sir, please stop slandering our company. I have not spoken to Robin yet as she had already left work on Friday when you started this hate campaign. I have not checked her computer so I have only you to go by and I have no idea who you are or why you are continuing this insane torrent of abuse.


So now I am a slanderer...huh? Slander implies that what I say happened is false. By now you have had the chance to talk to your employee and verify that those emails did in fact take place exactly how I stated it.

*Or are you going to deny that this ever happened?*

I really find it odd that you choose to go on the defensive in a forum rather than directly communicating with me.

PS. lol..."hate campaign", "insane torrent of abuse". Those are some creative phrases.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

gary697 said:


> Hi again...
> 
> Just as a footnote to above post... we provide as much information anyone could possibly want on exactly "How to Build Your Own Computer" here:
> 
> ...


Yummmmmm..........gary697,

Your link you posted "*Does Not Work !!* Maybe one of TGF Mod's should "*Close This Thread*" !!! this is not the *place* for this type of arguments !!!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

dr911 said:


> Yummmmmm..........gary697,
> 
> Your link you posted "*Does Not Work !!* Maybe one of TGF Mod's should "*Close This Thread*" !!! this is not the *place* for this type of arguments !!!


Might be more enlightening to keep it open and see if any more complaints pop up.
Actually, this last complaint seems not by a customer, but someone that didn't like the layout of that web site.


----------



## gary697 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi All,

I am sorry, the quote and link above was my reply to a complaint that was posted in 2003. The build your own pc guide is still on our website.

http://www.gen-x-pc.com/build1.htm

By the way tucsonmm made up a phony invoice number and then posted the same tirade on ResellerRatings.com and the posting was a violation of at least 4 of their 16 rules. Once I realized he had done this I notified them and they promptly removed it.

Thank you,
Gary P.
GEN-X-PC


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm closing this as this is not the place to bicker back and forth about this. Please take your arguments off the site.


----------

